# 2016 Boomer 47 Work Light wiring



## Pico Puzzle (Dec 7, 2021)

Whileattempting to install rear facing work lights, two pairs of wires were available behind the driver seat. One pair was SAE bullet type connectors - black wire and a green wire. The other pair had female spade lug connectors, I believe there was a black wire and a red wire. The bullet connector wires go to 12 V when the key is on. The spade lug connectors go to about 7 V when the engine starts. Does anybody have any wiring diagrams, or ideas on these two pairs of wires? There also are a few connectors floating around back there that are connected to the harness. I have no idea what those are for, maybe for accessories that go with an enclosed cab. Any advice and/or enlightenment is appreciated.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Pico, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your tractor should have wires readily available for rear lights, but maybe not?? I would look for a wire that has 12V from the light switch. For wiring schematics, you can get a download service manual for $36, which should have wiring diagrams. See attached:









New Holland Boomer 41 and Boomer 47 Tractor Service Manual


Repair and Service Manual.




therepairmanual.com





You may be able to find less expensive downloads, just make sure they have wiring diagrams.


----------

